# Rats near St Louis, MO-UPDATE:last two going home Sat.



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

**I finally got a response this morning that all have found homes but two, who may be rehomed on Saturday.**


I keep seeing these rats posted on CL this week, I emailed for more info, pics, etc... and thought I'd see if anyone near here wants more furrbutts!

Country: USA
State/Region: Missouri
City/Town: St Clair (about 20 min. west of STL)
Number of rats: 6
Gender: 3 M 3 F
Age(s): unknown (will update)
Name(s):unknown (will update)
Colours:unknown (will update)
Neutered:unknown
Reason for rehoming:according to ad, the people she/he lives with are forcing them to get rid of them.
Temperament:unknown
Medical problems:unknown
Will the group be split:unknown
Transport available:unknown
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:Free


*I will update this as soon as I get a response from the ad poster. Sorry I don't know much about what they look like, I'm just going by what the ad says and it doesn't say much! 

I'll be willing to pick up and travel for anyone interested but out of the area (within reason, of course).*


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

If you're ever looking for homes in the future, I live in STL, and I may be able to help out.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh they aren't my rats, I just thought I would share the ad I found since I don't see many around St Louis. I know there was another ad yesterday for two boys (I think one is a hairless) in Belleville if you're interested.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/751044551.html


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I work in Belleville.  However, I already have a Super Pet cage that I don't use laying in my back yard at the moment, and it's not that I'm looking for rats, but I'm always open to helping ones in need.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Same here, I've got two boys of my own but I'm always on the lookout for ratties who need my help! I don't know of any rescues around the St Louis area so I'm always worried about where the unwanted ratties around here go. I know the Humane Society (on Maclind) takes them but I dont know about anyone else, do you?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

There's one kind of seemingly shady rescue around Scott Air Force Base. The only reason I say that is because they had a rat for adoption on Petfinder, but went and bought a companion for him at Petsmart, and then tried to adopt them out as a pair. This, to me, defeats the whole purpose of rescue. It just doesn't feel right to me morally.


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree with you... a little shady that.

-Rozaylia


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree also, really defeats the purpose of a rescue. I've thought about starting something but I really need to put a lot of thought into it first. I think there's one near Springfield, MO but that's the closest I know of.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

There are plenty of rats out there who need it. I don't think I could ever start a true rescue, because I'd be too picky about who I'd let adopt. I'd probably find *something* wrong with most people. I would be very concerned about them going to the best possible environment, and I would have a very hard time letting go if I thought that they were going anywhere but the best possible place.


----------

